# 9 hour shift ugh



## Rock209 (Dec 13, 2021)

If I work a 9 hour shift do I still have a 45 minute lunch or does it become a little longer lol ?


----------



## Rock209 (Dec 13, 2021)

It's 4a.m to 2p.m


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 13, 2021)

Rock209 said:


> If I work a 9 hour shift do I still have a 45 minute lunch or does it become a little longer lol ?



As much as a I hate answering a question with a depends answer...
It depends on what state you are in.
California has a 45 minute lunch, other states 30 minute.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 13, 2021)

Might differ by state, but I think lunch break is the same as usual.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 13, 2021)

Still 45, but make sure you take it at 8:45. Then you won't hit 5 hours before or after


----------



## socalsailor (Dec 13, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> As much as a I hate answering a question with a depends answer...
> It depends on what state you are in.
> California has a 45 minute lunch, other states 30 minute.


Actually I spoke to HR and they said legally you only need to take a 30 minute lunch but we do 45 minutes to avoid TMs getting overtime so right now with overtime being given out like candy I’ve been taking 30 minute second and third lunches as needed, and Hr says it’s fine


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 13, 2021)

4-2 would be a 10 hour shift. Lol


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 13, 2021)

If I'm scheduled to work a 10 hour day, I take my regular lunch and breaks and collect my overtime at the end of the pay period if it ends up over 40 hours. Scheduled to work 48 hours this week, 50 last week. I asked if that's right and was told yes, if it's ok with me. 8-10 hours of time and a half is fine, thanks.


----------



## UboatOfDeath (Dec 13, 2021)

I think if you do 10+ hour shifts, you're supposed to be entitled a second lunch.
I believe it's supposed to be a lunch meal every five hours, a 15 minute break every 2~3 hours or something I don't remember.

So if you're scheduled at 4:00AM
You take your first break at ~6:00AM
Your lunch at 9:00AM?
Your second lunch at 12pm?
Your final break 1:50pm?

I might be like 100% wrong on this


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Dec 14, 2021)

At my store, a 10 hour shift would equal a 30 min unpaid meal and three 15 min paid breaks.


----------



## spottymcspot (Dec 14, 2021)

You won't have to take a second lunch if you time the first lunch to where you won't work 6 hours after it. Some states it's 5.  When my store schedules 10 hr shifts we do a lunch and 3 15s.


----------

